# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам антену

## пахомыч

Продам (хотелось бы срочно, деньги очень нннннннадо). Alfa UBDo-gt5-1000mW 12dbi. Прибор очень хорош. Был приобретён для рейса  кадету для связи с миром и родителями. Штука в своей полезности не уступает постоянному наличию интернета на расстоянии  до 15 миль от берега. Ловит дома кучу кафешек с WI-FI. Состояние: практически новый на пять с тремя плюсами. Пробовался дома, а в рейсе не оставалось времени (для тех кто в курсе RoRo, стоянки не более полусуток с погрузкой и разгрузкой). В море подключалась раза три четыре и всё на отлично. Стоимость нового приспособления от 75 до 100 долларов на разных сайтах, плюс доставка и т.д. Моя цена 1200 грн, остальное -- при детальном разговоре.
Детальное описание товара
Alfa UBDo-gt 1000mW в комплекте с 12дб направленной антенной в прочном водонепроницаемом корпусе.
Ключевые особенности:
— подключение по USB
— чипсет Realtek 8187L такой же как в Alfa awus036H, высокая чувствительность, идеально для вардрайвинга!
— 5 метров высококачественного USB кабеля — отсутствуют потери сигнала.
— направленная антенна усилением 12дб
Кому интересно: http://blog.alfanet.com.ua/2012/09/alfa-ubdo-gt-1000mw-12dbi-wi-fi.html

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.08.2015 в 17:08 ----------

Ап нужной штуке!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.08.2015 в 08:27 ----------

АП

----------


## пахомыч

ап

----------


## пахомыч

Ещё есть, продаём

----------


## ххххххх

800 грн

----------


## migoss

пиши договоримся

----------


## пахомыч

Алое, где все желающие  пропали??? АУ!!!

----------


## пахомыч

С Новым Годом всех желающих иметь антену!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2016 в 12:02 ----------

ОПА!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2016 в 12:05 ----------

АП

----------


## пахомыч

ОП

----------


## пахомыч

Вперёд

----------


## пахомыч

Ап

----------


## пахомыч

Внимание!! С 04.04.16  действует  скидка на покупку антены, всего 15 дней. До 19.04.16 цена 1000 грн. Спешите. Время пошло.

----------


## пахомыч

ап скидкам

----------


## пахомыч

Ап

----------


## пахомыч

Внимание!! С 01.07.16 действует скидка на покупку антены, всего 15 дней. До 15.07.16 цена 1000 грн. Спешите. Время пошло.

----------


## yurchik222

Думаю за 700 уйдёт

----------


## andron220v

За 600 грн. уже забрал бы.

----------


## пахомыч

Та уже давайте за 100. Смелее!!! Вы что все разучились читать?

----------


## Алекс_е30

Да,с таким настроем слона не продать.Предложу 650

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 2 через Tapatalk

----------


## yurchik222

Больше чем 650 никто не предложит

----------


## пахомыч

Снова 1200. 
А кому грустно и нечем заняться, предлагаю сходить на пляж (пока солнышко не спряталось за тучки). Если бы я хотел продать своего "слона" за 650-700, я бы тут не встречался с вами.

----------


## пахомыч

Продам

----------


## пахомыч

Продам

----------


## пахомыч

ПРОДАНО! Всем спасибо

----------

